# Siddhartha, Wo Bist Du?



## >>Bullet<< (4. Oktober 2006)

Der Thread hier richtet sich an Siddhartha
Sid, wo is meine Kurbel??
Tut mir Leid an alle, dass ich den Thread hier eröffne, aber im ICQ kommt er nicht mehr on und antwortet auch nicht auf meine PM's.

Du musst hier antworten, du bist immerhin Mod hier. Man damn...
Was soll die schei_ss_e?

 
Bullet...


----------



## lostnos (4. Oktober 2006)

ach...noch einer?    

bin ja normal nich der,der jmd öffentlich anprangert,aber in dem fall geb ich bullet mal voll un ganz recht...


> Was soll die ********?



Du hast mir jetzt schon öfters gesagt das mein rad rausgeht...es ging aber nie raus...ok das mit der kurbel,da kannste nix für ....aber mein rad wolltest du dann zum zweiten mal letzten dienstag wegschicken un jetzt hört man wieder rein gar nichts von dir... weder telefon,icq,pm ....verdammt man,es ist mein rad,du hast mein geld komplett also schick mir mein rad!  ich finds solangsam alles andere als lustig!un meine eltern stressen solangsam auch,was ja auch verständlich is,wenns nach denen ging wäre mein geld schon wieder bei mir un du hättest post,also mach kein mist....  

klasse leistung 

gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aff?e (4. Oktober 2006)

!!!


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (4. Oktober 2006)

genau wie bei mir...

nach 4 wochen nicht antworten, nachdem es "losgeschickt" wurde kam es dann auch an...

meine eltern ham auch gestresst... nur ich hab gluecklicherweise per nachname gemacht! 

und dazu war der preis fuer das rad VIEL zu teuer... weil ich net so gut bescheid wusste hab ichs halt gekauft und jetzt sind felgen im arsch gabel im arsch...

ich find das alles andere als "schön" von dir siddhartha und außerdem wolltest du dich auch wegen garantie von der gabel unso melden!!!

solangsam wirft das alles ein ganz anderes licht auf dich!!! und sowas is mod...


----------



## The Passenger (4. Oktober 2006)

Händler eben 
Könnt ihr ihn gar nicht erreichen? Wie wärs mit Anruf?

Die meisten von euch haben ja die Bankverbindung.. Einfach nach einem Shop in genanntem Ort suchen? Geht das vielleicht irgendwie?


----------



## lostnos (4. Oktober 2006)

ich hab da jetzt heute  dauernd angerufen aber was willste machen wenn keiner abnimmt?(letzte woche auch schon)...


----------



## Jämma (4. Oktober 2006)

Hi,
Kann ich voll und ganz bestätigen....
mein freund Illusion.....ich kenn ihn persönlich wir biken auch zusammen....hat wirklich verdammt lange auf sein Rad gewartet....ich glaube es waren sogar mehr als 4 Wochen.
Und der Rahmen is echt gut aber den Rest den SIDO Verbaut hat war für den Preis einfach ein völliger ich möchte schon sagen Beschiss....
No name Felgen....die nach 1em Bunnyhop kaputt waren...dann eine schlechte Gabel die mittlererweile auch Schrott ist etc....

Also ich bin ganz glücklich bei dir nicht bestellt zu haben....aber das du das meinem Freund angetan hast fand ich echt net ok....was meinst du wie es ist als Schüler ,wenn man sich eine sache für 700 kauft und dann ewig drauf   warten muss......???

Denk mal nach Junge

Soviel dazu

MFG

Der der mit dem Suburban tantzt


----------



## Knacki1 (4. Oktober 2006)

Vielleicht ist er ja krank

Also irgendwas schweres


----------



## crossie (4. Oktober 2006)

hm joa. lange Ã¼berlegt ob ich auch was dazu sage, da ich bei sido eigentlich (okay, war nur eine) immer gute erfahrungen hatte... ne kurbel gekauft und eigentlich n reibungslosen ablauf gehabt.

nur was der gute herr so abzieht (ich hab die sache mitm lostnos doch sehr detailliert Ã¼ber icq mitbekommen) find ich mal unter aller sau. selbst WENN man "keine zeit hat" weil umzug oder stress - es finden sich immer mal 10-30 minuten, wenn nicht mal ne stunde in der man zeit hat sachen zur post zu bringen. notfalls gibts immer noch andere leute die einem helfen kÃ¶nnen (eltern z.B.) den kram irgendwie zu verschicken. denke nicht dass du (sido) alleine dastehst... 

von daher: selbst wenns kleine sachen sind die "nur" 50-100 â¬ gekostet haben - die leute haben ein anrecht auf ihre waren, und erst recht bei komplettrÃ¤dern um die 1000â¬ ... 

man macht sich ja nich nur seinen eigenen ruf im forum kaputt, sondern in dem falle irgendwie auch den des shops ... finde ich. 
auch ne kleine antwort auf PM's sollte mal drin sein denke ich. ist ja nicht so dass dir dabei die finger abfallen oder die augen ausm kopf...

just my 2 cent
cheers
crossie


----------



## [email protected] (4. Oktober 2006)

ich hab die story mit lostnos und illusion auch mitverfolgt und sowas kann wirklich nicht sein. wenns nach mir ginge, wären solche leute auch keine mods mehr.


----------



## ewoq (4. Oktober 2006)

bodenlose frechheit - nichts anderes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knacki1 (4. Oktober 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:


> ich hab die story mit lostnos und illusion auch mitverfolgt und sowas kann wirklich nicht sein. wenns nach mir ginge, wären solche leute auch keine mods mehr.



Vorallem als Mod...

Letzte Aktivität: 30.09.2006 22:52



Gibt zwar noch andre Leute die irgendwelche Kot Threads löschen können aber trotzdem en Witz


----------



## trekkinger (4. Oktober 2006)

Siddhartha, habe mich bisher für ungeduldig gehalten, aber das Geld für die vorab geschickte Penispumpe inkl. Porto für Express hast Du auch noch nicht überwiesen. 
Aber es musste ja schnell gehen...


----------



## King Jens one (4. Oktober 2006)

trekkinger schrieb:


> Siddhartha, habe mich bisher für ungeduldig gehalten, aber das Geld für die vorab geschickte Penispumpe inkl. Porto für Express hast Du auch noch nicht überwiesen.
> Aber es musste ja schnell gehen...



Witzbold  idiot


----------



## trekkinger (4. Oktober 2006)

Von Dir fehlt noch die Knete für die Transenfilme...


----------



## The Passenger (4. Oktober 2006)

Ich würds auch nicht anders machen, wenn ich eure ganze Kohle hätte.


----------



## King Jens one (4. Oktober 2006)

was sucht eigentlich ein trekkinbiker im bmx forum? willste nicht ne schicke radtour durch die berg machen, dann kannst du wenigsten nicht so viel kaka labern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## punkt (4. Oktober 2006)

jeder hat mal probleme oder einfach keine zeit, ins internet zu kommen, wie wärs einfach mal mit anrufen, anstatt so nen sch**** thread zu öffnen??


----------



## KnAllTüTe (4. Oktober 2006)

croissant schrieb:


> hm joa. lange überlegt ob ich auch was dazu sage, da ich bei sido eigentlich (okay, war nur eine) immer gute erfahrungen hatte... ne kurbel gekauft und eigentlich n reibungslosen ablauf gehabt.
> 
> nur was der gute herr so abzieht (ich hab die sache mitm lostnos doch sehr detailliert über icq mitbekommen) find ich mal unter aller sau. selbst WENN man "keine zeit hat" weil umzug oder stress - es finden sich immer mal 10-30 minuten, wenn nicht mal ne stunde in der man zeit hat sachen zur post zu bringen. notfalls gibts immer noch andere leute die einem helfen können (eltern z.B.) den kram irgendwie zu verschicken. denke nicht dass du (sido) alleine dastehst...
> 
> ...



also was heißt NUR 100 für einen Schüler der taschen gel Kriegt von seinen eltern ist das ne menge geld !


----------



## crossie (4. Oktober 2006)

allllter... deswegen hab ichs in anführungszeichen gesetzt. 

und @ punkt: kannst ja gern ma versuchen da anzurufen... LESEN sollte helfen. er hat doch geschrieben es geht keiner ans telefon.... man man man


----------



## ewoq (4. Oktober 2006)

punkt schrieb:


> jeder hat mal probleme oder einfach keine zeit, ins internet zu kommen, wie wärs einfach mal mit anrufen, anstatt so nen sch**** thread zu öffnen??



lies richtig, seit wochen ist da telefonisch niemand erreichbar.


----------



## trekkinger (4. Oktober 2006)

King Jens one schrieb:


> was sucht eigentlich ein trekkinbiker im bmx forum? willste nicht ne schicke radtour durch die berg machen, dann kannst du wenigsten nicht so viel kaka labern!


Tschuldigung. Hätte wohl nicht aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern sollen.


----------



## punkt (4. Oktober 2006)

zuhause und im laden geht keiner ran? merkwürdig.

ok, hab ich überlesen, ich entschuldige mich vielmals


----------



## lostnos (4. Oktober 2006)

ja vll ruf ich auch immer nur an den falschen tagen an....

es waren bis jetzt montag,ein freitag als ich parallel mit crossie gelabert hab,nen samstag morgen,nen mittwoch mittag un heute morgen hats mein dad versucht weil ich ja schule hab.


----------



## The Passenger (4. Oktober 2006)

King Jens one schrieb:


> was sucht eigentlich ein trekkinbiker im bmx forum? willste nicht ne schicke radtour durch die berg machen, dann kannst du wenigsten nicht so viel kaka labern!



waaaaas wtf?


----------



## crossie (4. Oktober 2006)

naja... was heisst hier "waaas wtf?" - trekkinger hat (auch in meinen augen) einfach nur unnötigen mist hier abgelassen. das is nen ernstzunehmendes threadthema und BASTA.


----------



## The Passenger (4. Oktober 2006)

croissant schrieb:


> naja... was heisst hier "waaas wtf?" - trekkinger hat (auch in meinen augen) einfach nur unnötigen mist hier abgelassen. das is nen ernstzunehmendes threadthema und BASTA.



What the **** 
Die Reaktion und der Ton war absolut unangebracht, zumal es hier nicht um BMX geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossie (4. Oktober 2006)

was WTF heisst weiss ich schon  danke für die aufklärung  

naja... schon... aber im dirt und street hats meiner meinung nach weniger verloren als hier. zumal sido hier mod ist und ihm so ein thread doch nun wirklich auffallen sollte.

@sido: mach ma wat, jung... so kann das nich weitergehn.


----------



## lostnos (4. Oktober 2006)

eben schick mir einfach mein rad un  gib nen nettes statement warum  keiner was von dir gehört hat


----------



## RISE (4. Oktober 2006)

Leute, regt euch ab und diejenigen, die ihre Penisse schon aufpumpen können, sollten das tun.
Der Herr hat sich mit einem Onlineshop zusammengetan und verklagt jetzt Pesling. Und als Belohnung für eure lange Geduld gibts gratis dazu eine  Qualitätsnabe. Ist das nicht ein sensationelles Angebot?


----------



## trekkinger (4. Oktober 2006)

Alsooo, es tut mir fürchterlich leid, dass ich in diesem Unterforum mit meinem Sexkram für fuore gesorgt habe, obwohl ich hätte wissen müssen, dass man Minderjährige nicht mit sowas konfrontiert. Sorry, mein Fehler!


Muss ich jetzt im KTWR ein extra Thema dafür aufmachen?


----------



## alöx (4. Oktober 2006)

Eh derbe ich dachte das mit dem ersten Ding war mal ein Versehen aber das ist ja jetzt echt mal derb.

Da hilft auch kein Ausreden mehr sofern du das vorhaben solltest. 

Als Geschäftsmitarbeiter und auch Moderator in diesem Forum sollte man sich sowas nicht mal ansatzweise leisten.

Oder wohnst du auf ner Insel mitten im Bodensee und dein einzigstes Schlauchboot ist kaputt?

Sowenig Zeit kann man nicht haben.

some cent und so

salut


----------



## Domas (4. Oktober 2006)

AAALSO:
wenn ich nochmal zusammenfassen darf:
es wurde REGELMÃÃIG von Lostnos bei Sido angerufen - niemand nimmt ab. Es wurden REGELMÃÃIG PMs geschrieben und es kam TROTZ ONLINEAKTIVITÃT im Forum keine Antwort zurÃ¼ck. Im ICQ is er kaum noch ON, bzw antwortet nicht (DESHALB heult Lost eineige andere leute im ICQ stÃ¤ndig voll  ^^)! Soweit die Lage! Finds schon auch nicht gut, dass das so ausufert hier...

Zum lllusion:
Ja gut, also Sido hat diese Teile unter deiner EinverstÃ¤ndnis eingebaut, da kann man ihm absolut nichts vorwerfen! Wenn du keine Ahnung hast und zustimmst is das eigentlich dein Bier! Vllt hÃ¤tte er dich besser beraten kÃ¶nnen oder sonstwas, aber im Endeffekt deine Schuld und wohl auch keine BÃ¶se Absicht von ihm(du musst ja auch auf den preis schaun: 700â¬ komplett, wobei allein der rahmen 330 kostet!)

soweit emine Meinung!


----------



## paule_p2 (4. Oktober 2006)

*stachel* und sowas is moderator... sollt man petzen!



ne aber mal ehrlich... hört sich für jmd der in nem Radladen arbeitet echt nicht gut an. 

@ lostnos ich weiß wie hart es is auf nen rad zu warten... aber wenigstens weiß ich worans liegt...


----------



## lostnos (4. Oktober 2006)

@thomas,joa alle 2tage mal...angerufen(seit  mittwoch letzte woche) weil jeden geht zeitlich einfach ma nich....vll hat er da aber auch immer zu...weiß ich ja nich?!ich will ihm da auch keine absicht unterstellen...aber jo pms wurd er bis letzte woche zugespammt(weil ich ja dacht es kommt so gegen freitag/samstag)...und nun erst heute wieder ...un dad hat heut morgen auch probeirt anzurufen weil ich ja schule hab...


un das schlimmste is... ich darf mir jeden tag anhören wo denn mein rad is^^


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (4. Oktober 2006)

Ja, ja er meitne es wÃ¤ren tolle veltec felgen, die bei den sachen, die ich mache halten !!! und nach 2 tagen waren sie schrott!

die gabel sollet auch halten... jetzt dÃ¤mpft sie nicht mehr gescheid und macht komische gerÃ¤usche... sorry aber sido erzÃ¤hlt jedem, was er hÃ¶ren will und nicht, was eigentlich stimmt... naja also fuer 200 â¬ mehr das von lost ist schon viel besser!!!

und jetzt meint er er wÃ¼rde mal sehen, was sich mit der gabel machen lÃ¤sst und dass wir dann nochmal drueber reden und was is? inaktiv seit ner ewigkeit!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >>Bullet<< (4. Oktober 2006)

Sidooo  Was soll der shit mann...
Ich will meine Sachen endlich haben!
Kein bock auf den stress hier. muss das sein?


----------



## lostnos (4. Oktober 2006)

naaaaaaaaaaaa bei mir hats gestimmt was er erzählt hat...un nett wr er auch immer....nur ebn...mit packeten verschicken hat ers nich so..allergie gegen die post..?


----------



## Domas (4. Oktober 2006)

paule_p2 schrieb:


> *stachel* und sowas is moderator... sollt man petzen!


achja, dazu nomma:
was hat denn seine (wenn mans hart sagen will) "inkompetenz" als Händler mit dem Moderatorenamt zu tun???????


----------



## crossie (4. Oktober 2006)

hat es indirekt: es macht einfach keinen guten eindruck, wenn so jemand der so unzuverlässig rüberkommt ein moderatorenamt innehat. 

sorry. so hart es klingen mag. ich reit ja keinen gern in die schei$se... 

aber warten wir mal ab, vielleicht hat der gute herr Daniel M. noch einen plausiblen grund für das alles


----------



## Domas (4. Oktober 2006)

ioN" data-source="post: 3063217"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
1lLu$ioN schrieb:


> Ja, ja er meitne es wÃ¤ren tolle veltec felgen, die bei den sachen, die ich mache halten !!! und nach 2 tagen waren sie schrott!



Man muss Felgen nachm neueinspeichen mindestens 1 mal nachzentrieren nach ein paar tagen/wochen!

ioN" data-source="post: 3063217"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
1lLu$ioN schrieb:


> die gabel sollet auch halten... jetzt dÃ¤mpft sie nicht mehr gescheid und macht komische gerÃ¤usche... sorry aber sido erzÃ¤hlt jedem, was er hÃ¶ren will und nicht, was eigentlich stimmt... naja also fuer 200 â¬ mehr das von lost ist schon viel besser!!!



hÃ¤lt doch... is halt ne psylo, wenn man da alsn grober anfÃ¤nger rangeht... schau dir die duros an, sollen eig. auch halten, brechen aber auch bei manchen reihenweise!
lost hat Ã¼brigens 300â¬ mehr gezahlt


----------



## Domas (4. Oktober 2006)

croissant schrieb:


> hat es indirekt: es macht einfach keinen guten eindruck, wenn so jemand der so unzuverlässig rüberkommt ein moderatorenamt innehat.


kann ich dir absolut nicht zustimmen maddin!
ich finde bis etz hat sich seine "inkompetenz" noch nicht aufs bmx forum ausgewirkt, was ansonsten durch seinen umzug gerechtfertigt wäre!
man kann doch nich sagen jemand wäre unfähig räder zusammenzuschrauben, weil er nicht oft zur schule geht! ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UrbanJumper (4. Oktober 2006)

erste naive erklärungsversuche: er hat die teile nicht mehr und kann das geld nicht zurück zahlen sonst müsste er die zeche beim lokalen koks dealer prellen?
christopher, dass musste jetzt nicht sein..

also am besten wäre es wohl, wenn die adminestration sich mal an den ganoven wendet, ist ja schließlich kein Kavaliersdelikt, also seit doch so frei und wendet euch an thomas oder rikman, mehr fällt mir auch nicht ein..


----------



## >>Bullet<< (4. Oktober 2006)

Naja aber was solln die machen? Haben ja nich wirklich was damit zu tun. Eigentlich hat das ganze ja nich direkt was mit dem Forum zu tun. Es kennen ihn halt nur alle von hier und er is hier Mod. Mehr auch ned.


----------



## Domas (4. Oktober 2006)

UrbanJumper schrieb:


> also am besten wäre es wohl, wenn die adminestration sich mal an den ganoven wendet, ist ja schließlich kein Kavaliersdelikt, also seit doch so frei und wendet euch an thomas oder rikman, mehr fällt mir auch nicht ein..


www.seidseit.de  ^^
Aber was ham denn die Administratoren damit zu tun? nur weil man übers forum zusammengekommen ist ham die mit dem kaufvertrag usw doch absolutst garnix am hut!? DIe könnten höchstens auch mal versuchen Sido zu erreichen irgendwie, aber mehr ham die auch nicht zu melden als du und ich...


----------



## alöx (4. Oktober 2006)

Und was geht die sein Geschäft an?

Edith: langsam....

Lösungsvorschläge: Einschreiben mit persönlicher Empfangsbestätigung wo auf zukünftigen Anwaltsverkehr hingewiesen wird.

Oder direkt ein Anwaltsschreiben mit Hinweis auf evtl. Mehrkosten incl. zurücktreten vom Kaufvertrag.


----------



## UrbanJumper (4. Oktober 2006)

achso achso, ich dachte jetzt der "rechtsmäßige kaufvertrag" sei übers forum abgewickelt worden...hmm, sind also 2 verschiedene paar schuhe. naja, vll persönlich vorbei kommen? die anwälte wollen ja auch nur von einem das letzte hemd.. 
wobei persönlich vorbei kommen ja auch wieder viel zu aufwändig ist...ist das aber auch verzwickt!


----------



## Domas (4. Oktober 2006)

alöx schrieb:


> Edith: langsam....



wie immer


----------



## alöx (4. Oktober 2006)

Lieber zu langsam als nach 2 Minuten fertig incl. Vorspiel.


----------



## Domas (4. Oktober 2006)

oh, das war alöx, ich dachte das war krossong.. naja


----------



## alöx (4. Oktober 2006)

Schreib dich nicht ab lern lesen und schreiben.


----------



## RISE (4. Oktober 2006)

Vielleicht hat ihn Pesling auch als Geisel genommen, damit der Onlineshop ihn nicht umbringt mit Nabendauerfeuer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1lLu$ioN (4. Oktober 2006)

Wäre schön gewesen, wenns ne psylo wäre !!!

ne judy j4 ist noch lang keine psylo. judy is qualitativ und performancemäßig viel schlechter als ne psylo!


----------



## lostnos (4. Oktober 2006)

da kannste ihm aber kein vorwurf machen du hättest dich ja auch informieren können,oder?


----------



## Domas (4. Oktober 2006)

ioN" data-source="post: 3063633"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
1lLu$ioN schrieb:


> WÃ¤re schÃ¶n gewesen, wenns ne psylo wÃ¤re !!!
> 
> ne judy j4 ist noch lang keine psylo. judy is qualitativ und performancemÃ¤Ãig viel schlechter als ne psylo!



ja, meinte ich auch... verwechslet ^^ ne psylo wÃ¤r schon deutlich teurer auch! mei, isn 700â¬ rad, was willste erwarten! rechne mal! er hatte blos gute 350â¬ um alles ausser rahmen zu kaufen!


----------



## lostnos (4. Oktober 2006)

eben un mein rad is jetzt wichtiger,un mein knoppers...gell siddhartha


----------



## King Jens one (4. Oktober 2006)

nun wartet doch alle mal ab vielleicht ist ihm was passiert und kann deswegen nicht antworten kann doch alles sein sollte es nicht so ein dann ist das ein bissl shizzl von ihm! Wie lange wartet ihr den auf eure sachen?


----------



## Domas (4. Oktober 2006)

wenn ihm was schlimmes passiert wäre würde er wohl kaum bis vor kurzem noch so regelmäßig online gewesen sein! er is ja etz seit 5 tagen nimmer on, vllt is ihm etz was passiert, aber vorher kann das nicht zutreffen!


----------



## King Jens one (4. Oktober 2006)

ok gutes argument


----------



## zovad (4. Oktober 2006)

*davoz (11:03 PM) : *
ich les das gerade mit sido
*davoz (11:03 PM) : *
krasse ********
*davoz (11:03 PM) :* 
is der im krankenhaus oder so? das is unnormal
*croissant (11:04 PM) : *
ich weiss es nich
*croissant (11:04 PM) : *
ich finds nur grad derbe abzogge
*davoz (11:04 PM) : *
ähm
*davoz (11:04 PM) : *
gib dir meine theorie:
*davoz (11:04 PM) : *
sido  - intensivstation
*davoz (11:04 PM) : *
mtb-news.de
*davoz (11:04 PM) : *
startseite
*davoz (11:04 PM) : *
sein vater geht ins internet, dadurch aktivität
*davoz (11:05 PM) : *
das is auch ne möglichkeit
*davoz (11:05 PM) : *
der is der letzte der wen abzieht
*croissant (11:05 PM) : *
hätt ich ja auch nich gedacht
*croissant (11:05 PM) : *
aber bitte, wer sich zwischendurch ma meldet und meint "jaja ich schicks weg" ...
*croissant (11:06 PM) : *
öhm. kann irgendwie nich. noch zu wasserdurchlässig deine theorie
*croissant (11:06 PM) : *
irgendwie
*davoz (11:07 PM) : *
meien theorie is bombensicher
*davoz (11:07 PM) : *
erinnerst dich, das letzte aml das ich mit ihm gesprochen ahb
*croissant (11:07 PM) : *
ne
*davoz (11:07 PM) : *
da wollte er sich unbedingt melden wegen den 721er felgen und mir sogar n profile kb schenken, weil ers nicht braucht
davoz (11:08 PM) : 
seitdem war er off
*croissant (11:08 PM) : *
hm.
*croissant (11:08 PM) : *
strange is das ja schon
*croissant (11:08 PM) : *
aber lostnos sein rad geht shcon länger
*croissant (11:08 PM) : *
die geschichte
*davoz (11:08 PM) : *
kA


----------



## alöx (4. Oktober 2006)

Alles Spekulatius...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domas (4. Oktober 2006)

davoz theorie hätte stimmen können, wenn sido nicht zwischendurch hier im forum auch gepostet hätte!


----------



## AchseDesBoesen (5. Oktober 2006)

King Jens one schrieb:


> was sucht eigentlich ein trekkinbiker im bmx forum? willste nicht ne schicke radtour durch die berg machen, dann kannst du wenigsten nicht so viel kaka labern!



ja, genau. ausländer raus!!!


----------



## trekkinger (5. Oktober 2006)

Unterforum den BMXlern!


----------



## MoesTaverne (5. Oktober 2006)

Vieleicht ist Sido ja auch im HQP bzw jetzt DRR Forum stecken geblieben *lol*
Da war er auch mal Mod wo er noch "Kratergecko" hieß. 
Ansonsten ist das ganze schon strange.


----------



## Pesling (5. Oktober 2006)

RISE schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat ihn Pesling auch als Geisel genommen, damit der Onlineshop ihn nicht umbringt mit Nabendauerfeuer...



Sorry Leute - das ist wahr! Ich wusste mir net anders zu helfen, ich kann mich ja kaum noch retten! Daher verlange ich ein NOPE Janis Jumplin Komplettrad für die Herausgabe von Sidd!


----------



## King Jens one (5. Oktober 2006)

AchseDesBoesen schrieb:


> ja, genau. ausländer raus!!!



arsch lecken wenn der kuchen spricht hat der krümmel sendepause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freistiler (5. Oktober 2006)

Wow, Du harter BMXer, Du.


----------



## King Jens one (5. Oktober 2006)

man was sucht ihr hier eigentlich wollt ihr euch nen paar trickstangen an eure komischen räder bauen oder was? kannst nicht einfach mit deinem "halbgefederten"(totaler Schwachfug) rad nicht durch den wald fahren und da dein spaß haben!


----------



## Freistiler (5. Oktober 2006)

Doch, tu ich ständig. Deswegen schau ich hier trotzdem ab und zu 'rein. Sind nämlich auch nur Fahrräder,weiste. Und nebenher schau' ich mir Coolness bei solchen Größen wie Dir ab.


----------



## AchseDesBoesen (5. Oktober 2006)

King Jens one schrieb:


> arsch lecken wenn der kuchen spricht hat der krümmel sendepause


ich rieche hier höchstens hundekuchen ...


----------



## Azzip (5. Oktober 2006)

Kn? wg Veruntr?


----------



## DH-Ralli (5. Oktober 2006)

Was sind eigentlich die Vorausetzungen, um hier Moderator zu werden?


----------



## Coffee (5. Oktober 2006)

DH-Ralli schrieb:


> Was sind eigentlich die Vorausetzungen, um hier Moderator zu werden?



sicher andere. 

fakt ist das es bisher keiner wusste/weis aus welchen gründen sido sich nicht mehr meldet. bisher im thread nur vermutungen und spekulationen. hilfreich wären sicher fakten. ist keiner hier der in der nähe von ihm wohnt? und hier mal kontakten könnte? versucht die sache doch sinnvoll und mit verstand zu lösen.

grüße coffee


----------



## crossie (5. Oktober 2006)

tanja, das isses ja... es _wohnt einfach keiner_ bei ihm in der nähe...  

das gestaltet das ganze ja so kompliziert. und die leute die was bei ihm bestellt haben kommen eben auch nicht gerade aus der nähe... um mal "eben hinzufahrn". 

hab mir da gestern noch gedanken drüber gemacht. wenn sido wirklich was zugestoßen wäre (wird auf jeden fall in betracht gezogen, weil .. naja. so wie ich sido BISHER einschätzen konnte is er einfach nich der typ der leute abzockt!) ... dann würde es wohl einigen leuten hier ganzschön leidtun, auch wenn sie im ersten moment wegen ihrer sachen verärgert waren.

cheers
crossie


----------



## Coffee (5. Oktober 2006)

croissant schrieb:


> tanja, das isses ja... es _wohnt einfach keiner_ bei ihm in der nähe...
> 
> das gestaltet das ganze ja so kompliziert. und die leute die was bei ihm bestellt haben kommen eben auch nicht gerade aus der nähe... um mal "eben hinzufahrn".
> 
> ...



wo wohnt denn der gute? vielleicht kann man seine eltern kontaktieren? hat er keine freunde? es sollte doch kein problem sein an infos zu kommen. hier weiter wild zu spekulieren hilft keinen weiter und macht die ganze sache nur undurchsichtiger. das einzige was hier zählt sind fakten.

coffee


----------



## RISE (5. Oktober 2006)

DH-Ralli schrieb:


> Was sind eigentlich die Vorausetzungen, um hier Moderator zu werden?



Nun, beim Forum 104 liegt der Altersdurchschnitt sicher so im Zeitraum eines normalen Hauptschulabgängers, also vielleicht Anfang/Mitte 20.
Hier wirst du vor allem Geduld, als auch Durchsetzungsvermögen brauchen.
Das wichtigste um in einem BMX Forum als Modeator zu agieren, wären aber kompetente Kenntnisse im BMX Bereich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossie (5. Oktober 2006)

wurde ja alles schon probiert... daheim anzurufen, PMs und mails zu schreiben, - letzte möglichkeit wäre halt jetzt das ganze öffentlich zu machen im forum...

bin auch nicht so der typ der dafür ist wenn jemand öffentlich angeprangert wird, aber es is nun mal keine art, vor allem wenn man die möglichkeit hat (sido) im forum online zu sein aber nich mal eben kurz ne PM zu beantworten...


----------



## Coffee (5. Oktober 2006)

@ crossi,

online sein/sehen muss doch nix heissen. das weisst du und ich. also sachlich bleiben.

also scheinbar arbeitet er in einem shop? sein shop? nur onlineshop? was macht er sonst? freunde aus seinem umkreis? wer wohnt am nähesten? mal gesamt im forum fragen ob jemand aus der ecke kommt, der vielleicht kontakten könnte usw. den realen namen kennt wohl auch jemand/mehrere, und auch da sollte es kein problem sein angehörige ausfindig zu machen. gebt euch mal bissle mühe. dieses anprangern und spekulieren finde ich jedenfalls NO GO öffentlich.

coffee


----------



## Coffee (5. Oktober 2006)

also leute,

um mal etwas ruhe reinzubringen. crossi wird sich heute abend drum kümmern. ich habe ihm kurzerhand eine nummer besorgt wo betreffende person wohl heute abend erreichbar ist 

grüße coffee


----------



## roadrunner_gs (5. Oktober 2006)

Ist ja wie ein Kriminalroman hier.


----------



## HB76 (5. Oktober 2006)

watson ich habe eine spur


----------



## Coffee (5. Oktober 2006)

lasst doch eure spamereien  jetzt. denke das thema ist zu ernst um jetzt witze zu reissen. wenn ihr etwas hilfreiches beizutragen habt gerne. ansonsten einfach mal still sein. 

coffee


----------



## punkt (5. Oktober 2006)

wird crossi hier dann den fall auflösen? also so öffentlich hier im forum?


----------



## Raddon (5. Oktober 2006)

Also:

Sein Vater hat einen normalen (neudeutsch: local) Shop, indem er sehr oft aushilft. Und als "Händlersohn" bestellt er eben oft mal was über den Shop und verkauft es dann an Leute aus dem Internet. Ich habe auch schon oft bei ihm gekauft. 
Besagter Shop ist vor wenigen Tagen umgezogen. Ich vermute also, dass er den lieben langen Tag im laden beschäftigt ist, mit Gestalten/Einrichten/Aufbauen oder was auch immer. 

Namen und rufnummern lassen wir mal weg (vor dem Umzug).


----------



## Coffee (5. Oktober 2006)

Raddon schrieb:


> Also:
> 
> Sein Vater hat einen normalen (neudeutsch: local) Shop, indem er sehr oft aushilft. Und als "Händlersohn" bestellt er eben oft mal was über den Shop und verkauft es dann an Leute aus dem Internet. Ich habe auch schon oft bei ihm gekauft.
> Besagter Shop ist vor wenigen Tagen umgezogen. Ich vermute also, dass er den lieben langen Tag im laden beschäftigt ist, mit Gestalten/Einrichten/Aufbauen oder was auch immer.
> ...



danke für die info. Namen usw. bitte erstmal nicht öffentlich machen. wir wollen die sache erstmal in ruhe aufklären. natürlich geben wir auch infos, sobald wir neuigkeiten wissen. wie gesagt, crossi und ich sind dran.

coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavenTrails (5. Oktober 2006)

ist flatpro dieser Siddhartha?


----------



## Raddon (5. Oktober 2006)

Nein.


----------



## hannes<< (5. Oktober 2006)

Hi,

will auch mal meinen Senf abgeben.Natuerlich ist es nicht ok wenn er sagt er schickt was ab und man bekommt nichts,
allerdings zweifle ich stark dran das er irgendjemanden hier "abzocken" moechte ich mein er hat mir letztens auch einfach so ein Teil geschenkt auch wenn ers mit dem abschicken ein wenig verpeilt hat   ist zwar jetzt auch gut 11/2 Monate her und so also keep cool (   )

Ich denke er wird sobald er nochmal online kommt euch bescheid sagen was los ist/war.


----------



## lostnos (5. Oktober 2006)

erstmal nen dangö un crossie un coffee 

so ich bin jetzt ertsmal mein ganzes ha zeugs für morgen richten etc...(hatte bis jetzt schule) und ja ich mach das echt nich gern jmd öffentlich anprangern,nur ich will ebn einfach nur mal wissen was im moment sache ist,ich mein das ist für mich verdammt viel geld...er war ja immer nett etc,is ja nichts persöhnliches gegen ihn...eher gegen seine verplantheit *g*
also macht den jetzt ma nich sooo runter is auch nich die feine art un das will ich auch nich,ich will einfach nur nen statement von ihm...


----------



## crossie (5. Oktober 2006)

sooooo.

also: ich hab da mal eben angerufen, die familie siddharta (  ) hatte wohl die letzten paar wochen keinen rechner. - und somit bestand auch keine möglichkeit dass der liebe sido auf mails, PMs oder sonst was antworten kann. 

warum der shop nicht erreichbar gewesen sein sollte kann ich mir nicht erklären, ist jetzt aber im moment auch egal. 

sido wird sich die tage melden, dann sollten sie wieder einen neuen rechner haben. 

so wurde mir das ganze von seinem vater erklärt (netter mensch übrigens) und ich denke das klingt mehr als plausibel.

habs irgendwie gleich gedacht, übers ohr hauen wird er hier keinen.

und jetzt ist mal provisorisch dicht (danke coffee) - sido kann sich ja noch dazu äussern wenn er wieder online ist 

cheers
crossie


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (5. Oktober 2006)

Huhu

Sorry aber wie schon erwähnt ist der Rechner kaputt gewesen (übrigens vom Mech trotz Grippe dank Sonderschichten in kürzester Zeit repariert)

Das niemand abgenommen hat ist eher sonderbar. Könnte während der Umzugsphase passiert sein wo wir im neuen Laden gearbeitet aber die Telefonleitung noch im alten Laden aktiv war. Das waren aber keine Wochen sondern 3 Tage. Wenn man z.B. direkt nach der Schule anruft kann es natürlich sein, dass mein Vater grade Mittagspause hat sowas solls auch geben 

Ich mach das übrigens mehr oder weniger als Hobby aber dennoch haftet das Geschäft dafür. Alle Transaktionen zusammengerechnet die ich bisher getätigt habe dürfte es noch unter dem sein was an einem mittelmäßigen Tag im Laden umgesetzt wird.

Das mit Intensivstation war übrigens nicht so weit weggeholt.

Ich hab leider Zivildienst und bin, je nach Stress auf der Station zwischen 4 und 6 zu Hause. Das macht es sehr schwierig mit dem Verschicken soll aber keine Entschuldigung sein.

Ich kann voll verstehen wieso einige Leute hier so wütend sind. Ich war bis vor kurzem auch Schüler ohne großartigen Nebenverdienst und weiß wie viel 100 Euro sein können.

Ich fang mal der Reihe nach an.

>>Bullet<<:

Ohne Rechner kann ich nicht auf meine Adressenliste zugreifen. Ich schick morgen deine Kurbel los zusammen mit nem nagelneuen FSA Sky Pilot (Preis bei BMO 49 Euro) wegen der Wartezeit und dem Stress.

1lLu$ioN:

Garantie funktioniert im übrigen nur so: Du schickst mir die Gabel und ich schau nach ob man da was auf Garantie für bekommt. Auch solltest du dich mal ein bisschen mit den Preisen befassen ehe du so ein Scheiß erzählst.

Das Problem war einfach, dass ich nen Rad für nen 12 jährigen blutigen Anfänger zu einem Anfängerpreis (700 E) gebaut hab. Wie du damit wirklich fahren wolltest hast du mir nie erzählt.  

Tobos:

Den besagten und wirklich guten Steuersatz bekommt dein Kumpel auch. Der ist bereits eingepresst. Der Rahmen geht morgen zur Post.

DavoZ:

Also das KB bekommst du bestimmt noch. Wegen anderen Sachen schließen wir uns nochmal per ICQ kurz.

Mit Lostnos schreibe ich noch da hab ich richtig ******* gebaut.  

Ich hab mir ja schon gedacht, dass es richtig Stress deswegen geben wird. Dennoch überrascht mich die Heftigkeit der Posts ein wenig. Leute wenn man keinen PC hat kommt man nicht ins Internet, nicht auf ICQ, nicht ins IBC, kann nicht auf PMs und Mails antworten. Und wenn man erst um 6 nach Hause kommt dann kann man in einer Kleinstadt auch nicht mehr ins Internetcafé.

Das soll erstmal reichen als Entschuldigung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

